# New Wheels



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 5, 2012)

We pick this up soon. Just got approved today for it.

2013 Georgetown Forest River Class A.

ROAD TRIPS  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






34' 11"

2 slide outs

5000w onan gen

ford v10







Will have better pics this week sometime


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Nepas, Where are you going to put the smoker ??? LOL That is one NICE ride.....Congrads....


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 5, 2012)

One of the slide outs is probably a smoker! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice ride.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats Rick, she's a beauty!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice!!! It will be fun!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 5, 2012)

You getting ready for NFL 2013 already?

Looks Great Rick! You guys are going to have a lot of fun with that!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2012)

If you find yourself in Washington.....  There is free apple wood here...    Nice home away from home.....


----------



## frosty (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW, what a nice place to see the scenery from!  Enjoy it!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks awesome congrats Rick


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice Rick - If you need help with anything let me know - had a motorhome sine 89 so I have learned a few things


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Lots of room in back cargo. Thats one the 1st things i measured for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My wife is going to work until 2014 then retire. Maybe Sept going to trip up to Main, she never been there.  I been everywhere man  (J. Cash)


----------



## rdknb (Jun 7, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## alblancher (Jun 7, 2012)

Well you know you're welcome to visit SELA!    October is a nice time of year down here.


----------



## kadoka (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks great Rick! Now you can travel the country giving private lessons or group seminars.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 7, 2012)

Kadoka said:


> Looks great Rick! Now you can travel the country giving private lessons or group seminars.


Im retired


----------



## bassman (Jun 7, 2012)

That's definitely a nice rig.  As far as I'm concerned, that's the only way to travel.  If we're going more that 15 miles or so, It's in the motor home.


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 7, 2012)

You need to come on up for a few days just to piss of my HOA Rick.


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2012)

That's awesome Rick. You need to come visit me after I build my new parking lot.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 8, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> You need to come on up for a few days just to piss of my HOA Rick.


Yeah im sure i will hear it from our HOA when i park this in the drive for a few weeks.

Hey HOA im just a renter and dont know your stinkin rules


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 8, 2012)

nepas said:


> Hey HOA im just a renter and dont know your stinkin rules


That's Awesome!


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2012)

RULES! We don't need no stinkin' rules.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations!! My wife is dead set against getting an RV. I should have thought about it before I showed her the movie RV with Robin Williams. Oh well, live and learn.

Until your wife retires, there's a great campground on Jekyll Island just a couple hrs. south of you where you could spend weekends! Actually there are a bunch all around you, as I'm sure you know. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 9, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> Congratulations!! My wife is dead set against getting an RV. I should have thought about it before I showed her the movie RV with Robin Williams. Oh well, live and learn.
> 
> Until your wife retires, there's a great campground on Jekyll Island just a couple hrs. south of you where you could spend weekends! Actually there are a bunch all around you, as I'm sure you know. Good luck and have fun!!


We did some RV'ing a few years ago and it just wasnt very practical with the 4 kids so we decided to  sell what we had at the time and wait. Well now is the time. We are doing full time at http://www.whisperingpinesrvpk.com/

The owner of the park has no problems with any smokers or grills....WOOOHOOO. When his wife asked me what i make she looked at her husband and said here is your sausage guy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






She fixed us up where there are 6 full time folks who live in their RV's , sounds like most of them work at GulfStream Aviation.

With all we are doing with our new venture it paid to be a lifetime GoodSam member


----------



## boykjo (Jun 13, 2012)

Missed this one Rick........... Congrats and good luck on the RV . She's a beaut......

Joe


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thats awesome RIck. Congrats buddy.


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2012)

Very Nice!!!


----------

